# 1970 GTO Fuse help



## shaunkinney (Nov 2, 2014)

My 4 amp fuse on my 1970 GTO keeps popping. The fuse is for the instrument panel. What should I be looking for?


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

It's possible that something other than a dash accessory is grounding through the instrument panel because its normal ground is bad/corroded/loose/etc. Therefore, *start* your investigation by looking for a corroded or loose ground. Remember that the bad ground won't necessarily be under the dash.

Once you've eliminated *ALL* the possible loose grounds, you need to ask yourself when does the fuse blow? Are you simply turning the ignition switch on or are you turning on an accessory (_WSW, radio, cigar lighter, etc_.)? You'll need to replace the fuse with a volt meter (_be darn sure you know how the meter displays and when to pull the meter out of the circuit so you don't burn wiring, etc._). That process starts with turning the ignition to "on" without starting (_find a helper to turn the key on and off at your command_). If turning the key to "on" doesn't cause a huge increase in allowable amps (_4 amps on your volt meter_) you can have your helper try turning the key to the starting position (_if your helper is your wife, or girlfriend, or both, be sure to tell her that the car will start_). If that action doesn't cause a huge increase in allowable amps, return the key to the "on" position (_engine not running_) and you can try turning on various accessories until you find a problem. :banghead:


----------

